# marineland maxi-jet pro powerhead



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone here using this product? I got a 900 series and used for 2 month, however, the suction cup holder seems can't suck on the glass very well. About every week, 1 out of the 3 suction cup will stop sucking on the glass, and I have to manually press it onto the glass again. I am just so worry that it will fall off one day and break my tank if I didn't monitor carefully....this product do come with a hanging kit for hang the powerhead on the top of the wall, but it is only for rimless tank. Anyone exprience the same problem on this product or any trick so the it can suck on the wall better??? Thank You for any advise...

Alan


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Those are actually one of the best suction cups I've seen. Make sure your glass is clean - scrape it with razor blade when in doubt.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Yup totally agree. Mine never come loose. Most often when cups come loose is because there is some algae that can't be seen. Clean the glass and push hard.

Otherwise awesome pumps, and cheep too.

Sean

Join the fun, join the VAHS


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i use them. it sticks on very good. then one of the cups come lose. but the other 2 are tight. and it never falls


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I have the Maxi-1200 series, just bigger i guess,

But yeah i agree the suction cups that i have hold on really strong.
Sometimes I have to slide it back and forth to loosen it before i can even pull it of.

I suspect a few things could be happening, in you case
(in order of probably causes)
1. Protein film/Algae build up on the suction cups
2. Protein film/Algae build up on the glass
3. you may have gotten a bad bunch of suckers cups

I'd get out a scrubber and go at it on the suction cups, also use an appropriate glass cleaning tool on you tank, it this may solve the problem.


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestion. I will try and see. Maybe the cups don't work so perfect in saltwater tank...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You could always get the various aftermarket magnet kits to replace the suction cups. I know Algae Free made a version for the older maxijets, so I wonder if they have one's for the newer maxi jet. Also, consider the Hydro Koralia's which come standard with a magnetic mount.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

how about this? Algae Free Suregrip 50 Powerhead Holder


----------

